# Are these shrimp real!!?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Found these off a Facebook group for ADA... Are these real?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, 
Those shrimps are real


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You also have to factor in photography skill.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya looks like Super Red Crystal (crystals bred the other way for solid red instead of white), Fire Neon Yellow (fancy name give to yellows with the striped down the back) and Black tiger (not sure on this one but I think it's a tiger)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

randy said:


> You also have to factor in photography skill.


and a bit of lucky timing...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I thought the fire neon yellow had a gold colored shell... I know what I'm getting next after the OEBT!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They are pretty awesome looking shrimp, even if they got a bit of help setting them up before their pic was taken, it must have taken some time to get a shot like this one. Colours are fab.. I like the all red better than the ones with white, to be honest.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Simplicity, a couple of the cherries I got from you have a really nice red in them now. Thanks again, they are awesome.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I would say that first one might be a Super Red Crystal, Golden Yellows (yes some have the stripes down the back I have them here in my yellow tank) and that last one I think is a black Sakura only because black tigers mostly have orange eyes, but it could also be a black diamond (full black king kong) you can faintly see some whitish on the tail. Cool that they got all three of them at once for the pic.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey guys, for the yellow shrimp above with the stripe, is there an equivalent or similarity in a red version? I have a red shrimp with a stripe down it's back that is kinda orange in colour. It was a hitch-hiker from DRAS in my moss covered driftwood. {I took picts, but not sure how to load it. No time to figure it out now either. Sorry.} Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey guys, for the yellow shrimp above with the stripe, is there an equivalent or similarity in a red version? I have a red shrimp with a stripe down it's back that is kinda orange in colour. It was a hitch-hiker from DRAS in my moss covered driftwood. {I took picts, but not sure how to load it. No time to figure it out now either. Sorry.} Any ideas? Thanks


A lot of the cherry/sakura females get the "red racing stripe" as they get older. It doesn't seem to happen in fire reds/painted fire reds. They don't really have a name for it but with the yellows they have bred them to bred that stripe and it breeds true, so they gave it a new name.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Personally, I don't like the racing strip. My lone adult make PFR has it, my lone adult orange has it too. My orange females sometimes show it but not often.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I also noticed it has stripes on it's legs also, did you find that on yours?? randy or getochkn? Thanks guys.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Its weird one of my RCS developed a brown stripe down its spine aswell! Weird!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Egonsgirl said:


> I also noticed it has stripes on it's legs also, did you find that on yours?? randy or getochkn? Thanks guys.


Not sure how the stripes on legs look like... you mean the legs are more like "banded" in colour/transparent?


----------

